# SBGR261 -- Why no Love?



## LodeRunner (Feb 17, 2013)

Can someone explain why the SBGR261 doesn't get a lot more attention? Just discovered this piece recently and it may be (visually) one of the most "perfect" Grand Seiko models that I've ever seen. Beautiful cream dial, blued second hand, near perfect dimensions. Very simple and classic design, no extraneous text or power reserve indicator. Even the date window (something I usually prefer be left off) was done well. It's simple, yet somehow not visually boring. The SBGR261 also appears to be the cheapest GS model in its current lineup.

I know it's not a high-beat or spring drive, but it's still a well made GS (9S65) automatic. Was thinking of picking this beauty up, but wanted to ask if I'm missing something that would explain why it's so frequently overlooked.


----------



## Blazinva (Jun 9, 2015)

IMHO, this watch design is not for everyone. And it on leather instead of steel bracelet. 

Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

I agree that it’s a great, overlooked design. But cream dials are generally less popular and so is the leather band. The case shape is also pretty simple and you don’t get the multifaceted GS lugs. But if you like it I see no reason why you should worry. 9S Automatics in general don’t have many reviews, perhaps apart from the GMT.


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

We have one and love it. If you want one with a gmt complication there's the SBGM221. Decided on the 261 as we preferred the clean look.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

I had the 061 old dial. Lovely all around, but just too tall for a date only watch. Would have been perfect in 11mm thick case.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

I think it gets plenty of love from the discerning few. Look for posts over the past year by Tickythebull, he takes some of the most incredible pix of his SBGR061 (I think it's the old branding). Elegant, timeless, a real classic.

I'm a fan of the design, it was either that or the SBGW035 for me, I opted for the handwinder, but the 061 was a very strong contender. As some said above, the fact it's on strap and cream dialed might cause some to overlook it. 

It's a terrific value, IMHO.


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

The rear of this piece is as stunning as other GS models by the way.


----------



## LodeRunner (Feb 17, 2013)

Those are great pics, thanks.



imperio said:


> The rear of this piece is as stunning as other GS models by the way.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Do Grand Seiko farm their own cows in-house?


----------



## Cedyan (May 31, 2018)

I feel that the no hi-beat automatic models get less attention than the hi beat ones in general. I personnaly prefer the longer power reserve to the hi beat movement and think the SBGR261 is absolutely stunning (as other cream dial models)! Love the cream dial, the classic case design and the brown strap. If you like it, go for it! This is a wonderfull and timeless piece!


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

I’ve tried it on before and it’s really nice. Like other GS watches, it’s very hard to beat at its price point. However, it is also relatively “safe” compared to their other models, so it is easily overlooked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianBinFL (Jan 10, 2018)

In this case I believe the outward facing leather on that strap is crocodile so they'd need to farm their own crocodiles as well.

That would be a fun tour. "Welcome to the Seiko leather farm, we have to keep the crocodiles separate from the cows - they don't get along."


----------



## Chingoo (Feb 4, 2019)

It's rather thick for a dress watch (over 13mm) I would prefer the SBGW231 for that money


----------



## mrtrinh (Apr 15, 2019)

This was the exact reason why I bought the SBGW231. Most of the grand seikos are too thick for my small wrist.



Chingoo said:


> It's rather thick for a dress watch (over 13mm) I would prefer the SBGW231 for that money


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

It is a great piece that flies under the radar for most, IMHO.


----------



## pkincy (Jul 12, 2009)

bluedialer said:


> Do Grand Seiko farm their own cows in-house?


As crazy as that sounds some luxury goods manufacturers do that type of thing. Kiton, certainly the World's top maker of ready to wear garments, uses a lot of cashmere. And their founder, Ciro Paone, is fond of pointing to the fact that to keep cashmere quality up they actually own and maintain their own goats.


----------



## LodeRunner (Feb 17, 2013)

Cedyan said:


> I feel that the no hi-beat automatic models get less attention than the hi beat ones in general. I personnaly prefer the longer power reserve to the hi beat movement and think the SBGR261 is absolutely stunning (as other cream dial models)! Love the cream dial, the classic case design and the brown strap. If you like it, go for it! This is a wonderfull and timeless piece!


Thanks all for the responses, all of this makes sense. The SBGR261 is tall but at least 2mm of that is the box/domed sapphire crystal. When I tried it on it actually wore thinner than other watches with the same supposed thickness such as the Aqua Terra.

You're right, the high-beat movement really adds an awful lot to the price. The SBGR261 seems to share a lot in common with the SBGH213 high-beat (a similar GS model that I absolutely love). Both seem to have the same case, same crystal, same crown, same hands, same strap, etc., but the high-beat watch MSRP's for about $2K more than the SBGR261.









I looked at the manually-wound SBGW231, similar design, but it's considerably smaller at around 37.5mm, which is a tad small for a more casual watch.


----------



## GSMaster (May 18, 2019)

It's a dressy design that doesn't fit everyone's lifestyle.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

I was very recently considering the SBGR261 but opted for a BB58 instead which I picked up yesterday.

The SBGR261 would have been my first entry in to the world of GS. The ivory/cream dial is lovely and something different to all the black and white dials out there. It looks refined like a salmon dial does but I can't pull a salmon colour off. I also normally don't pay as much attention to the case of a watch versus the dial, but when looking closely at the SBGR261's case it is very elegant. The curvature of the drilled lugs and box sapphire crystal have a vintage appeal. A blued seconds hand for that flash of colour keeps it interesting. For me it wouldn't be a dress watch but more of an everyday office watch, somewhere in between a formal dress watch and sports watch. I'd put it on a black strap though although it might pair better with browns.

From GS I also like the SBGR255, SBGM025, and SBGJ201 but the SBGR261 just speaks to me.

It's either a SBGR261 or Omega Speedmaster FOIS for me next.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

pkincy said:


> As crazy as that sounds some luxury goods manufacturers do that type of thing. Kiton, certainly the World's top maker of ready to wear garments, uses a lot of cashmere. And their founder, Ciro Paone, is fond of pointing to the fact that to keep cashmere quality up they actually own and maintain their own goats.


That's it, I expect only genuine Wagyu leather from GS henceforth.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

pkincy said:


> As crazy as that sounds some luxury goods manufacturers do that type of thing. Kiton, certainly the World's top maker of ready to wear garments, uses a lot of cashmere. And their founder, Ciro Paone, is fond of pointing to the fact that to keep cashmere quality up they actually own and maintain their own goats.


That's it, I expect only genuine Wagyu leather from GS henceforth.


----------



## Cedyan (May 31, 2018)

Like this? Hand made in Japan Tochigi (place famous for its leather) leather strap on my SBGR287:


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

pkincy said:


> As crazy as that sounds some luxury goods manufacturers do that type of thing. Kiton, certainly the World's top maker of ready to wear garments, uses a lot of cashmere. And their founder, Ciro Paone, is fond of pointing to the fact that to keep cashmere quality up they actually own and maintain their own goats.


A friend of mine had a tour of the Bentley car factory in the UK. The leather for their interiors is made from a particular breed of cow, the cows are kept in fields without barbed wire fences - which would otherwise mark the hides. They use robots to ensure that the shapes which are cut from the hide are done in a way in which imperfections in the final product are minimised - in order to get the most perfect leather seats etc.


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

It's a lovely watch - but too thick for me. Otherwise it's a perfect everyday watch.


----------



## Potato Farmer (Jul 5, 2019)

I think it's a beautiful, elegant, and simple design. However I have to agree with other's on this, the beige color is really not working in it's favor.


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

Beautiful watch. But automatics with date are not for me, need too much attention. I'd like this model wit 9F inside. Or mechanical no date.


Mark.W said:


> Can someone explain why the SBGR261 doesn't get a lot more attention? Just discovered this piece recently and it may be (visually) one of the most "perfect" Grand Seiko models that I've ever seen. Beautiful cream dial, blued second hand, near perfect dimensions. Very simple and classic design, no extraneous text or power reserve indicator. Even the date window (something I usually prefer be left off) was done well. It's simple, yet somehow not visually boring. The SBGR261 also appears to be the cheapest GS model in its current lineup.
> 
> I know it's not a high-beat or spring drive, but it's still a well made GS (9S65) automatic. Was thinking of picking this beauty up, but wanted to ask if I'm missing something that would explain why it's so frequently overlooked.
> 
> View attachment 14247665


----------

